# Does Penny have a wife?



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Hey Knicks, does any of you know if Penny Hardaway is actuallly married, I knew that he would and could and did have sex left and right for the years but was he actually married?

thanks.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

john,are you interested in having a sexual relationship with Penny or are you holding out for marriage?????????


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

quite creepy if you ask me


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

her name is John.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

truth said:


> john,are you interested in having a sexual relationship with Penny or are you holding out for marriage?????????


Hey Truth, so do u know?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah remember 1/2 Penny. Famous sprite model for some time lol


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

[strike]Losers are losers. Look at all the replies.[/strike]


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

now who are YOU calling a loser eh bud?


----------

